# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Ответы на острые вопросы. Продолжение.

## Ivan85

Предпосылки к открытию данной темы. Можно найти здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post52161

Заранее прошу прощения, если данная тема кому-то будет неприятна, прошу в таком случае её просто игнорировать. Также не хотелось бы чтобы здесь разворачивались дискуссии по поводу целесообразности самой этой темы. Всем, кому она покажется неинтересной или неуместной предлагаю её просто игнорировать. Тем же, кто найдёт время и возможность в ней поучаствовать, заранее говорю большое спасибо.

Если кратко, то суть в том, что на просторах интернета наши "доброжелатели" как обычно разворачивают свою пропаганду против нас. Данные товарищи не раз уличались мягко говоря в недобросовестности подачи информации, однако одно дело просто огульно заявлять "это всё враньё" и совсем другое спокойно и убедительно развенчивать распространяемые ими мифы, при чём делать это не их желания доказать что-то им самим или таким образом самоутвердится а защитить таким образом авторитет вайшнавов в глазах людей невинных и незаинтересованных.

----------


## Ivan85

Итак, первые "вопросы" от наших товарищей




> 1. Бхагавад-гита была поведана 5000 лет тому назад - верят кришнаиты. Почему никто не комментировал этот шедевр первые 3800 лет его существования, до Шанкары (788-820)?
> 
> 2. Почему этот шедевр не упоминается в текстах буддистов, джайнов, последователей санкхьи и йоги, иностранных путешественников, оставивших записи об Индии ранее VI века после Рождества Христова? 
> 
> 3. Почему мантра Харе-Кришна не упоминается ни в ведах, ни в брахманах, ни в араньяках. Впервые она встречается в Калисантарана-упанишаде. Однако это одна из поздних сектантских упанишад, разумеется не входящая в список четырнадцати так называемых «ведийских» упанишад, созданных в период между VI и III веками до Рождества Христова. 
> 
> 4. Когда же Брахма поведал Нараде (кстати оба эти персонажа в тестах вед также отсутствуют) эту песню освобождения? Не во времена ли, когда уже существовали не только буддизм и христианство, но даже ислам?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Итак, первые "вопросы" от наших товарищей


могу попробовать ответить на первый вопрос.

Во-первых, до Шанкары был ещё Бхаскара, комментировавший Гиту, по крайней мере это доподлино известно. Во-вторых, ведические традиции были возрождены только в указанное время (Шанкара и немного ранее), в связи с чем была возрождена и традиция комментариев на тексты - ранее как известно в Индии доминировал буддизм почти тысячу лет и поэтому не удивительно, что всё что связано было с Ведами, в т.ч. и Бг было в загоне... С возрождением ведической традиции проявились и ведические тексты в тч Гита. Мы это имеем возможность наблюдать благодаря проповеди и популяризации этого знания в ту эпоху, за более ранние эпохи эмпирических свидетельств не сохранилось. 

Опять же если проводить параллели с Христианством не существует веских аргументов в смысле документальных подтверждений существования такой исторической фигуры как И. Христос есть лишь ряд косвенных свидетельств - несколько обрывков из Евангелия 2-го века н.э., переписанные свидетельства в его пользу, отчасти подтасованные относящиеся к периоду существования последователей его последователей и т.д. - т.е. при всём желании человеку необходимо принять на веру факт существования основателя этой религии, а если исключительно доверять фактам, которыми располагают наши современники - остаётся обширное поле для сомнений...

а что касается второго вопроса - то потому она никаких следов и не оставила, что ведическая традиция тогда была в загоне или в подполье - и подобные вещи как Гита не могли быть популяризированы и распространяться. Ну и, положа руку на сердце, заметим, что совсем не так много этих самых письменных свидетельств той эпохи вообще сохранилось до наших дней - свидетельств буддистов, джайнов, иностранных путешественников итд. чтобы можно было делать надёжные выводы относительно всего того, что существовало в тот период и чего не существовало...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Да, как уже говорилось выше, мы основываемся на том знании, которое получаем по ученической преемственности.  Подобно тому, как во всех духовных традициях в первую очередь последователи основываются на учении этой традиции. Мирская наука в этом помочь мало может. Подобные вопросы можно задать представителям любой традиции. Почему мы должны сомневаться в датировке Бхагавад-гиты? Потому что возраст Бхагавад-гиты не нравится нашим оппонентам? Это не наша проблема. Для атеистов вообще не существует ни Бога, ни Христа, ни Магомета. Ну и что. Последователям разных духовных путей это никак не мешает. 

А насчет того, что не оставила якобы следов ведическая традиция, это тоже глупость, она оставила, она до сих пор существует, ученические преемственности продолжают передавать знание Ведических писаний. Это живая традиция, сам факт ее существования говорит  за себя. 

Если рассматривать все с точки зрения истории как науки, то нужно четко понимать насколько ограничена эта наука. Сведения о прошлых эпохах весьма отрывочны и условны. К тому же существует очень большой элемент субъективности в данных исторической науки. Очевидно, что известны факты манипуляции историческими сведениями, и даже уничтожения каких-то исторических свидетельств. Например, благодаря усилиям христианской церкви в прошлые эпохи практически полностью были уничтожены любые свидетельства о дохристианском периоде истории Руси. Нам преподают только ту версию дохристианской истории Руси, которая выгодны  Церкви. А именно, что до прихода христианства на Руси жили дикие племена варваров-славян, которые были язычниками, приносили кровавые жертвы, совершали человеческие жертвоприношения и т.д. Насколько это соответствует реальной истории, сейчас увы невозможно уже сказать, поскольку все упоминания о дохристианском периоде, противоречащие выгодной Церкви версии просто не дошли до нашего времени.  Это лишь один пример, который показывает насколько условно можно считать достоверными те версии, которые нам представляют историки, в качестве господствующих теорий. 

Относительно же истории Индии, там поработали британские колонизаторы, которые сформировали определенную концепцию, и утверждали ее в качестве господствующей версии истории Индии. У них также была определенная цель - доказать превосходство англичан над "дикими индусами-туземцами". С этой же целью они предпринимали усилия, чтобы доказать, что ведические традиции, младше христианства или вторичны по отношению к нему. К реальности это имеет мало отношения, это все политические манипуляции, которые и в наше время не прекращаются. Только недавно в Индии начали проводить археологические исследования, основываясь на других теориях, чем те, которые навязывались колонизаторами.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> ведическая традиция тогда была в загоне или в подполье


как-то слишком драматично звучит. Да, неведические (не признающие Веды) традиции перетягивали много людей. Да, в той Индии (как и в сегодняшней)) было много ветвлений, они постоянно дискутировали друг с другом, но такого чтоб неведические гнобили ведических как католический Рим гнобил язычников и еретиков - такого вроде не зафиксировано. Был просто отток людей. 




> Во-первых, до Шанкары был ещё Бхаскара, комментировавший Гиту, по крайней мере это доподлино известно.


Бхасакара комментировал Брахма-сутру (в духе бхедабхеды) и жил-творил чуть позже Шанкары. 

к датировке БГ: 
Ф и л о л о г и ч е с к и й   а н а л и з. Язык Гиты довольно прост: сложные синтаксические обороты встречаются редко, обычно фразы ограничиваются одной шлокой, нередко даже полушлокой. Исключения из этого правила встречаются преимущественно в VI главе, которую приходится выделить и в вопросе о связи Гиты с системой Йоги Патанджали. Если не считать перечислений, занимающих несколько шлок, то основные места, где не соблюдено соотношение между фразой и шлокой, следующие: I, 21-23; III, 41-44; VI, 13-14, 20-23, 24-25, 33-34; Х, 12-13; ХI, 26-27; ХII, 3-4; ХIV, 22-23, 25-26; ХV, 3-4; ХVIII, 51-53.

Отсюда вытекает, что синтаксис Гиты весьма архаичен. Сложные слова (бахуврихи) в ней встречаются, но не в таком количестве и не такие сложные как в последующей философской санскритской литературе.

Дасгупта пишет: «Стиль Гиты очень архаичен… Таким образом, мы приходим к выводу о значительной древности Гиты… я предполагаю, что она древнее буддизма… изучение Гиты со стороны лексической также убеждает в её архаичности, она значительно архаичней Панини» (с. «Истор. инд. философии, т. 11. 551). Дасгупта указывает ряд примеров архаичности лексики Гиты. От корня «yudh» в Гите имеется форма «yudhya» (VIII, 7) вместо « yudhasva», «yat» в языке Панини употребляется только в medium, тогда как в Гите есть и активная форма (напр., в VI, 36; VII, 3; IХ, 14; ХV, II). Корень «ram» употребляется в активной форме (Х, 9). Глагол «udvij» в позднейшем языке обычно встречается в medium, а в Гите – в активной форме (V, 20).

В ХII, 8 стоит «nivasi shyasi» вместо «nivatsi shyasi», в III, 10 – «prasavi shyadhvam что является почти грамматической ошибкой. В Х, 29 – «yamah samyamatan вместо yamah samyac

В ХI, 44 употреблено «priyaya’rhasi” вместо “priyayah arhasi”. В Х, 24 – “sen?ninam” вместо “senanyam”, и т.д.

Из приведённого анализа Дасгупта делает заключение, что Гита создана задолго до окончательной редакции Махабхараты как целого литературного произведения.

Теланг замечает, что стиль и язык Гиты близок к доискусственной литературе, по своей простоте он производит впечатление архаического. Язык Гиты резко отличается от языка Калидасы и других поэтов классического периода. После Калидасы развился вкус к сложным периодам, тогда как отсутствие искусственности построения речи, частое повторение слов и оборотов характерны для архаической литературы.

...

Резюмируя изложенное, можно вывести заключение, что Гита по стилю и языку может быть отнесена к памятникам раннего периода санскритской литературы, близкого к Упанишадам.

----------


## Ivan85

Большое спасибо всем ответившим. Продолжаем. 




> Цитата из комментария к Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.3.19
> «Для некоторых животных и птиц даже камни являются пищей».
> 
> Прошу привести примеры таких животных и птиц. 
> 
> Цитата Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.31.5-6
> «Получая питательные вещества из пищи, которую ест мать, и напитков, которые она пьет, плод постепенно растет. При этом он все время находится в смрадной утробе, заполненной мочой и калом и являющейся рассадником глистов и других червей.
> Когда голодные черви во чреве матери снова и снова кусают нежное тело ребенка, он испытывает невыносимые муки. Оказавшись в этом ужасном положении, он то и дело теряет сознание».
> 
> ...

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Если в спорах с женщиной вы вооружены лишь логикой, фактами и здравым смыслом - у вас нет шансов (R)
... не удержался, прошу прощение.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

По 1-му вопросу

Писания говорят нам, что только живой камень может быть использован для изготовления Божества Вишну. Ударяя по камню семь раз в разных определённых местах, мы должны услышать определённый звук, который описан в писаниях. Только тогда этот камень может считаться подходящим для Божества. Но есть ещё второй тест, чтобы проверить живой ли это камень. Особый жучёк, который ест гранит, должен прогрызть его с одного конца до другого и оставить видимый след. Только после этого можно признать этот камень живым, и настроение Божества может проявиться из него.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

про червей можно ответить, что такой вид существует на других планетах или просто - такие черви существовали ранее и на данный момент они возможно уже вымерли )

----------


## ilkonstantinov

про гекзатомы можно заснять видио, как пыль глубиться в солнечных лучах, пусть кто-нибудь докажет, что там нет гекзатомов ))

----------


## ilkonstantinov

вот ответ из соседней темы про Бхактивиноду Тхакура
 "Я развил сильное влечение к чистому преданному служению, но еще не встал на эту стезю. В Миднапуре я решил найти и прочитать все книги о вайшнавизме. Вместе со мной в школе работал один потомственный пандит-вайшнав. Он рассказал мне о том, как Чайтанья Махапрабху проповедовал вайшнавизм в Бенгалии, и сказал, что история жизни Чайтаньи и Его учение изложены в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите". Я пытался найти эту книгу, но мои поиски не увенчались успехом. Я был уверен, что, прочитав ее, я обрету счастье. К сожалению, вайшнавская литература в то время не издавалась".
духовные книги в любом виде в Индии были редкостью, а коментарии на них еще более редки чем сами книги.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> про гекзатомы можно заснять видио, как пыль глубиться в солнечных лучах, пусть кто-нибудь докажет, что там нет гекзатомов ))


Ну, такие ответы лучше не давать.

----------


## Ivan85

> про червей можно ответить, что такой вид существует на других планетах или просто - такие черви существовали ранее и на данный момент они возможно уже вымерли )


Ну, ответить-то можно что угодно. Мне интересно, как оно на самом деле. Помню меня самого смутило упоминание о червях, когда это место читал, еще задолго до приведенных здесь вопросов...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> «Для некоторых животных и птиц даже камни являются пищей».
> Прошу привести примеры таких животных и птиц.


Скорее всего, там имелась ввиду геофагия.  




> Особый жучёк, который ест гранит,


а смысл? 
В граните и других породах могут жить подземные бактерии, если кто и может есть камень, то только они. 


Ну а про беременность - наверное ж надо смотреть медицинские трактаты, а не религиозно-философские, где всего одно предложение (стих) о теме.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Скорее всего, там имелась ввиду геофагия.


Скорее всего, да.




> а смысл? 
> В граните и других породах могут жить подземные бактерии, если кто и может есть камень, то только они.


Когда бактерии едят, это не так интересно, то ли дело когда камень грызёт крутой жучок. А смысл, как я понял, в том, что для этого жучка камень единственная или основная пища.




> Ну а про беременность - наверное ж надо смотреть медицинские трактаты, а не религиозно-философские, где всего одно предложение (стих) о теме.


Так на форуме есть врачи. Врачи, помогите разобраться!

----------


## Анатоль

> Цитата Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.11.5 и комментарий к стиху
>  «Единица измерения грубого времени определяется следующим образом: два атома, соединяясь, образуют сдвоенный атом, а три таких сдвоенных атома - один гекзатом. Гекзатомы можно увидеть в лучах солнечного света, пробивающихся сквозь щели в оконных ставнях. При этом отчетливо видно, как они поднимаются вверх, к небу.
>  КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Про атом говорят, что он невидим. Однако, когда шесть атомов соединяются вместе, эту комбинацию атомов называют трасарену, и ее уже можно разглядеть в лучах солнечного света, пробивающихся сквозь щели в оконных ставнях».


Только что слушал лекцию профессора Жданова про востановление зрения путём выполнения несложных упражнений из области аштанги йоги.
Там как раз профессор упоминает про специфическое зрение у его друга, который невооруженным глазом видит кольца сатурна, видит за 5 км тропу в горах которую некоторые и в бинокль не могут разглядеть.
Думаю деградационные процессы калиюги понижают чуствительность глаз, а Ш.Б. писалась гораздо раньше.

----------


## Анатоль

> Прошу объяснить мне, какие виды червей, не относящихся к глистам, обитали в утробах женщин?
>  Если глисты и другие черви обитают в полости кишечника, то каким путём они попадают в полость матки с целью кусания ребёнка?


Если не изменяет память, по дискавери был документальный фильм на тему паразитов.
Один из эпизодов фильма про то что в тропической стране, через кожу в кровь попали личинки И... чел приехал домой в штаты а у него помутнела роговица и хрусталик. Исследования показали что колонния тропических паразитов обосновалась и прекрасно чуствовала себя в глазу...
Также общеизвестны факты проживания в практически в любом органе и части нашего организма паразитов. Гугл в помощь ПАРАЗИТЫ В ОРГАНИЗМЕ.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Тупые это вопросы, а не острые. Составляются они по принципу: тыкаешь пальцем в любое место и вопрошаешь что угодно про какую угодно мелочь. До бесконечности. А ты вот им вынь да положь. При этом самому вопрошающему не придет в голову изучить предмет глубоко, так как мышление его логически неорганизовано, поверхностно и фрагментарно.

Курицы в огороде едят камни, потому что у них нет зубов и они с их помощью перетирают пищу в желудке. Медицина знает случаи, когда червь-паразит жил не только в утробе, но и внутри глаза, куда попала его личинка с укусом комара. Вопрошающему невдомёк, что при его трупной диете и без современных медицинских химикатов у него эти черви давно из ушей бы полезли.

А почему это в буддийской и джайнской литературе нет упоминаний Кришны? А с чего это они взяли, что таких упоминаний нет? Они перечитали всю буддийскую и джайнскую литературу или предлагают сделать это нам?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Медицина знает случаи, когда червь-паразит жил не только в утробе, но и внутри глаза, куда попала его личинка с укусом комара. Вопрошающему невдомёк, что при его трупной диете и без современных медицинских химикатов у него эти черви давно из ушей бы полезли.


Это отдельные случаи, но какой смысл записывать какие-то отдельные, нетипичные случаи в ШБ?

Так что извините, это не ответ, 




> Тупые это вопросы, а не острые.


или тупой ответ - как вам будет угодно.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Да не переживайте так из-за червей, даст Бог, встретитесь ещё с ними в утробе матери.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Насчет червей :smilies: Личинки глистов могут по кровотоку попасть в любой орган.Это любой студент медик знает.Родинки на теле младенцев это покусанные паразитами ткани.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Насчет червейЛичинки глистов могут по кровотоку попасть в любой орган.Это любой студент медик знает.Родинки на теле младенцев это покусанные паразитами ткани.


Это другое дело. Родинки у всех есть, и всех, стало быть, кусают.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Большое спасибо всем ответившим. Продолжаем.
> 
> Цитата Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.31.5-6
> «Получая питательные вещества из пищи, которую ест мать, и напитков, которые она пьет, плод постепенно растет. При этом он все время находится в смрадной утробе, заполненной мочой и калом и являющейся рассадником глистов и других червей.
> Когда голодные черви во чреве матери снова и снова кусают нежное тело ребенка, он испытывает невыносимые муки. Оказавшись в этом ужасном положении, он то и дело теряет сознание».


Вообще тема про паразитов, живущих в организме практически неисчерпаема... Современным учёным известны паразиты живущие не только в кишечнике в организме человека, но также в крови, лёгких, печени, мозге, глазных яблоках, мышцах, подкожном покрове и т.д. Вся эта инфо достаточно широко доступна... Известно о существовании паразитов и в материнской утробе, некоторые из них могут приводить к серьёзным заболеванием плода и младенца после рождения...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Большое спасибо всем ответившим. Продолжаем.


Это все ерунда. Это не затрагивает основ, хотя конечно это попытка вызвать сомнения в Шримад Бхагаватам. Однако, поскольку по поводу основных моментов философии они не смогут ничего сказать, они цепляются за мелочи. Которые кстати, как уже выше говорилось и вовсе не являются проблемами.  Однако, если начать задавать вопросы христианам по поводу основополагающих положений их учения, то они будут лишь разводить руками. Например, поскольку они не принимают закона кармы и реинкарнации, их философия весьма несовершенна. Например, они говорят, что душа вечная, но где была эта вечная душа до рождения,  если не принимать факт реинкарнации, совершенно непонятно, как можно говорить о вечной душе, если до рождения, этой вечной души не было? Если душа вечная, то она существует вечно, логично? А если ее не было до рождения, как можно говорить о вечности? И это не мелочь, это серьезный недостаток философии современного "христианства".  Потом, без реинкарнации и кармы невозможно адекватно объяснить, почему один рождается в хороших условиях, а другой помещен в ужасные условия, если это первая и единственная жизнь! вечной души (в этом уже масса противоречий -первая и единственная жизнь вечной души, которая потом навечно идет либо в ад, либо в рай - это "сильно"!). Вот пусть они вразумительно на это ответят, а потом уже пристают с вопросами к вайшнавам.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> . Вот пусть они вразумительно на это ответят, а потом уже пристают с вопросами к вайшнавам.


Да не ответят они...  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Или же например, в Библии говорится, что Земля существует всего 6000 лет. Очевидное противоречие с данными современной науки. Тогда как в Ведических писаниях дается возраст Земли, соответствующий реальности.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Или же например, в Библии говорится, что Земля существует всего 6000 лет. Очевидное противоречие с данными современной науки. Тогда как в Ведических писаниях дается возраст Земли, соответствующий реальности.


Там нет прямого указания, что Земля 8 (а не 6) тыс. лет существует. Хотя в любом случае они могут говорить, что это иносказание - в христианстве такой подход широко распространён

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

> Цитата Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.11.5 и комментарий к стиху
> «Единица измерения грубого времени определяется следующим образом: два атома, соединяясь, образуют сдвоенный атом, а три таких сдвоенных атома - один гекзатом. Гекзатомы можно увидеть в лучах солнечного света, пробивающихся сквозь щели в оконных ставнях. При этом отчетливо видно, как они поднимаются вверх, к небу.
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Про атом говорят, что он невидим. Однако, когда шесть атомов соединяются вместе, эту комбинацию атомов называют трасарену, и ее уже можно разглядеть в лучах солнечного света, пробивающихся сквозь щели в оконных ставнях».
> 
> Я бы хотела попросить кришнаитов снять на видео явление поднятия к небу гекзатомов и выложить в сеть.



Могу предложить ещё такой вариант ответа:

В самой шлоке говорится, что можно видеть как _они_ (трасарену) _поднимаются_ к небу. Видеть _саму отдельно взятую молекулу_, и видеть как _они поднимаются в воздухе_ - это две большие разницы. Любой здравый учёный должен это хорошо понимать.

В шлоке, на сколько я понимаю, не говорится об одной отдельно взятой молекуле, видимой невооружённым взглядом. Но даже если и об одной.

Трасарену поднимаются не в пустоте или вакууме, а в воздухе, газовой среде, поэтому можно увидедь как они движутся в воздухе.

Например, учёные используют специальные газовые, пузырьковые камеры для обнаружения элементарных частиц. Саму частицу не видно, но когда она проходит через такую камеру остаётся трек, след, по которому учёные делают вывод о существовании предполагаемой частицы.
.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> они говорят, что душа вечная, но где была эта вечная душа до рождения,  если не принимать факт реинкарнации, совершенно непонятно, как можно говорить о вечной душе, если до рождения, этой вечной души не было? Если душа вечная, то она существует вечно, логично? А если ее не было до рождения, как можно говорить о вечности? И это не мелочь, это серьезный недостаток философии современного "христианства".


Христианский Бог умеет создавать ранее несуществующее, которое становится вечным. Это называется творением из ничего. Таково Его творческое могущество.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Могу предложить ещё такой вариант ответа:
> 
> В самой шлоке говорится, что можно видеть как _они_ (трасарену) _поднимаются_ к небу. Видеть _саму отдельно взятую молекулу_, и видеть как _они поднимаются в воздухе_ - это две большие разницы. Любой здравый учёный должен это хорошо понимать.
> 
> В шлоке, на сколько я понимаю, не говорится об одной отдельно взятой молекуле, видимой невооружённым взглядом. Но даже если и об одной.
> 
> Трасарену поднимаются не в пустоте или вакууме, а в воздухе, газовой среде, поэтому можно увидедь как они движутся в воздухе.
> 
> Например, учёные используют специальные газовые, пузырьковые камеры для обнаружения элементарных частиц. Саму частицу не видно, но когда она проходит через такую камеру остаётся трек, след, по которому учёные делают вывод о существовании предполагаемой частицы.
> .


Вот хороший ответ.  :good:

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Вечное не создаётся по самому своему определению, поскольку оно существует вечно в прошлом настоящем и будущем. То, чего когда-то не существовало уже не является вечным. Бог не может быть христианским, как не могут быть христианскими математика или физика, а ссылка на "творческое могущество" есть просто бессмысленная отговорка.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

ВЕЧНЫЙ
ВЕ́ЧНЫЙ, -ая, -ое; -чен, -чна.
1. Не перестающий существовать, сохраняющийся на многие века. Вечные льды. Вечная мерзлота. Вечная слава героям.
2. То же, что бессрочный. Боевое знамя передано в воинскую часть на вечное хранение.
3. полн. Постоянно повторяющийся, всегдашний (разг.). Вечные ссоры.
• Вечное перо прежнее название авторучки.


Толковый словарь Ожегова. С.И. Ожегов, Н.Ю. Шведова. 1949-1992.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Мне кажется, осуждая христианские концепции, мы несколько игнорируем просьбу автора темы... 





> Родинки на теле младенцев это покусанные паразитами ткани.


Согласно современной науке, родинки - это доброкачественные опухоли. Прошвырнулся по гуглу - аюрведисты тоже про паразитов как причину не говорят. 




> Современным учёным известны паразиты... Вся эта инфо достаточно широко доступна...


ГЛИСТНАЯ ИНВАЗИЯ. Глистная инвазия отрицательно влияет на состояние беременной (анемия, отечность нижних конечностей, общая вялость, симптомы недостаточности сердечной деятельности и т. д.). С увеличением срока беременности ухудшается состояние беременной, глистная инвазия часто симулирует токсикоз, а нередко ведет к развитию настоящего токсикоза беременности. Оказывает вредное влияние и на плод. Не исключена возможность внутриутробной инвазии плода.
К. П. Селиванов указывает, что токсины аскарид передаются с грудным молоком, вызывая у детей упорную диспепсию. Flamm считает, что поражение внутриутробного плода возможно всеми глистами, личинки которых находятся в организме носителя. К ним он относит, помимо аскарид и анкилостом, филарии, трихины, эхинококки. Taenia solium и др. Эти паразиты обладают способностью активно проникать из материнской крови в плаценту и через пупочную вену - в организм плода.
Г. А. Цигарели указал на возможность проникновения аскарид в женские половые органы: они были обнаружены в мускулатуре матки, в фаллопиевых трубах и в параметрии. 
Т.е.: да, это _может_ встречаться. В тропиках, наверное, особенно. Но говорить, что это встречается у _каждой_ женщины (в Индии? на Земле?) при _каждых_ родах... Опять-таки, повторюсь, нужно учитывать, что ШБ - не медицинский трактат, а религиозно-философский. Посмотрите на общий мотив этой и предыдущей глав: описываются нерадости матжизни грешника, всё самое плохое в концентрированном виде. Вот и причина, почему 



> Это отдельные случаи, но какой смысл записывать какие-то отдельные, нетипичные случаи в ШБ?


Примеры жизни великих святых - тоже отдельные, нетипичные случаи. Там ведь не рассказывается об обычных садхаках? Нет, только о самых-самых великих преданных.

----------


## vijitatma das

Один замечательный и ученый вайшнав несколько недель назад прислал мне письмо с ответами на эти вопросы и даже просил разместить их где-нибудь. Что я и делаю (имя его не называю, поскольку он просил на него не ссылаться).

Дорогой Виджитатма прабху,

Примите мои почтительные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я тут сегодня случайно забрел на форум Кураева, и заметил нападки бывшей преданной Татьяны Чеховой на Прабхупаду и преданных. Особенно меня огорчила ее тема "Товарищ гуру! Вы — большой ученый", где она подвергает огульной критике некоторые высказывания Прабхупады на различные эмпирические темы: http://...

1. по поводу животных и птиц, употребляющих в пищу камни: домашний скот и птица употребляют в пищу известняк:
http://www.ehow.com/how_12133139_kee...ock-porch.html
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/ass...-a-drought.pdf
http://www.thebeefsite.com/articles/...f-cattle-diets

Животные употребляют в пищу минерал монтмориллонит:
http://www.californiaearthminerals.c...n-research.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montmorillonite

и другие минералы:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_lick

или просто землю:
http://www.livescience.com/4956-bats...y-healthy.html

Это, конечно, не гранит и базальт, как, видимо, надеялась Татьяна, но вполне полноценные камни.

2. По поводу червей в матке и прилегающих органах:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2721041/
http://www.diet-and-health.net/Diseases/Worms.html
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC500705/
http://www.cabdirect.org/abstracts/19712900122.html
http://www.parasitecleanse.com/pinworms.htm

и вредящих зародышам:
http://healthfiles.net/toxoplasma-da...her-and-fetus/

3. Про зрение у растений:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_p...8physiology%29
http://www.springerlink.com/content/g682228841g68064/
http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/pub..._no_115=138072
http://books.google.com/books/about/...AJ&redir_esc=y

4. По поводу антисептических, противогрибковых и прочих медицинских свойств у коровьего навоза и мочи:
http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl...Swain+cow+dung
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...44501307000079
http://www.springerlink.com/content/a2g0122nv68kn565/
http://www.google.com/patents?hl=en&...d=WYYKAAAAEBAJ
http://www.indianjournals.com/%2Fijo...=2&article=001
http://www.idosi.org/gjp/4(1)10/7.pdf
http://www.banglajol.info/index.php/...iewArticle/449
http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ecam/2011/151435/

5. По поводу видения гекзатома в лучах восходящего солнца – сложно сказать, что понимает под атомом Бхагаватам, но научный факт, что минимальное количество фотонов (своего рода атомов света), которое способен воспринять человеческий глаз - от 5 до 18. Если при определенных условиях атом излучит по фотону, то гекзатом (18 атомов) вполне воспринимаем:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absolute_threshold#Vision
http://www.bio.miami.edu/tom/courses...11_vision.html

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Посмотрите на общий мотив этой и предыдущей глав: описываются нерадости матжизни грешника, всё самое плохое в концентрированном виде. Вот и причина


Да, вы хорошо объяснили. Невзгоды и напасти не оставляют грешника даже в утробе матери.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Про словарь Ожегова - это подмена понятий. Абсолютная вечность в онтологическом смысле и бытовой жаргон вроде "вечно ты мне нервы треплешь". Что касается Библии, скажу по секрету, что в ней нигде не говорится, что душа вечна. Ни в одном месте. Абсолютно нигде.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Про словарь Ожегова - это подмена понятий. Абсолютная вечность в онтологическом смысле и бытовой жаргон вроде "вечно ты мне нервы треплешь".


Подмена была у вас. Вы заявили: "Вечное не создаётся по самому своему определению, поскольку оно существует вечно в прошлом настоящем и будущем", а это некорректное определение, т.к. вечное существует вне времени, вне "прошлого, настоящего и будущего". Так вот, то, что имеет начало, но не имеет конца - вполне себе вечное. Может ли такое быть? Христиане говорят, что может, для Бога всё возможно. Логике это, во всяком случае, не противоречит.




> Что касается Библии, скажу по секрету, что в ней нигде не говорится, что душа вечна. Ни в одном месте. Абсолютно нигде.


Это интересно. Если вам не трудно, расскажите подробнее. 

Во всяком случае, у христиан есть концепция обожения и приобщения к жизни вечной.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Указанный Виджитатмой пр. преданный делает ещё интересное замечание по теме

В английском тексте Прабхупада говорит "In the Markandeya Purana it is said that in the intestine of the mother the umbilical cord, which is known as apyayani, joins the mother to the abdomen of the child, and through this passage the child within the womb accepts the mother's assimilated foodstuff. "

Т.е. речь идет о том, что мать кормит ребенка УСВОЕННОЙ пищей через пуповину, что в русском варианте не совсем точно переведено, как "переваренной пищей". А где в организме находится усвоенная пища? Разумеется, в крови. Вот ей-то мать и кормит ребенка через пуповину.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Что означает фраза "Вечное существует вне времени"? Каким образом она противоречит утверждению о том что вечный предмет существует в прошлом, настоящем и будущем? Само время вечно. Это написано в предисловии Прабхупады к Бхагавад-Гите. Там же говорится, что вечное не имеет начала.

Что касается Библии, то там не написано, что душа вечна. Не написано и всё. Хоть головой об стену бейся. Подробнее и не скажешь. А концепций у христиан за последние две тысячи лет выдумано довольно много. Раньше вот на кострах сжигали. Бывало, что запрещали мыться, иметь зеркала и читать Библию. А теперь есть даже какой-то святой, официально назначенный Папой Римским покровителем интернета.

----------


## Ivan85

> Один замечательный и ученый вайшнав несколько недель назад прислал мне письмо с ответами на эти вопросы и даже просил разместить их где-нибудь. Что я и делаю (имя его не называю, поскольку он просил на него не ссылаться).
> 
> Дорогой Виджитатма прабху,
> 
> Примите мои почтительные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
> 
> Я тут сегодня случайно забрел на форум Кураева, и заметил нападки бывшей преданной Татьяны Чеховой на Прабхупаду и преданных. Особенно меня огорчила ее тема "Товарищ гуру! Вы — большой ученый", где она подвергает огульной критике некоторые высказывания Прабхупады на различные эмпирические темы: http://...
> 
> 1. по поводу животных и птиц, употребляющих в пищу камни: домашний скот и птица употребляют в пищу известняк:
> ...


Огромное спасибо. Исчерпывающе как всегда. Правда не со всем материалом ещё ознакомился. Поизучаем на досуге.

----------


## Ivan85

Господа, господа, давайте о христианских концепциях в другой теме. Очень прошу. Также, да, я согласен со многими, что вопросы глупые. Но вот лично мне самому они тоже интересны. Быть может, я пока не очень умён, что поделать, не всем же быть гениями  :smilies: 


> Предпосылки к открытию данной темы. Можно найти здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post52161
> 
> Заранее прошу прощения, если данная тема кому-то будет неприятна, прошу в таком случае её просто игнорировать. Также не хотелось бы чтобы здесь разворачивались дискуссии по поводу целесообразности самой этой темы. Всем, кому она покажется неинтересной или неуместной предлагаю её просто игнорировать. Тем же, кто найдёт время и возможность в ней поучаствовать, заранее говорю большое спасибо.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Что означает фраза "Вечное существует вне времени"?


Ну вот, например:
"...влияние времени, проявляющегося как прошлое, настоящее и будущее, не распространяется на духовный мир". (Шрила Прабхупада, ЧЧ, Ади 5.22 к.)




> Каким образом она противоречит утверждению о том что вечный предмет существует в прошлом, настоящем и будущем?


Поскольку "влияние времени, проявляющегося как прошлое, настоящее и будущее, не распространяется на духовный мир", сиречь на вечный мир, постольку вечный предмет существует не в "прошлом, настоящем и будущем".




> Само время вечно. Это написано в предисловии Прабхупады к Бхагавад-Гите.


Да, и это вечное время контролирует карму, которая, тем самым, не вечная. Вы почитайте дальше. А живое существо является вневременным. Вот как об этом пишет Н.О. Лосский:
Каждое человеческое «я» творит свои переживания, как процессы, возникающие и исчезающие во времени, а само творящее их «я» остается одним и тем же «я», стоящим выше течения времени. Сейчас я слушаю музыку, через минуту радуюсь приезду друга, но, услышав от него о тяжелой болезни его жены, испытываю печаль. Слушание музыки, радование, печалование суть крайне различные переживания; они постоянно сменяются, но переживающее их «я» во всех случаях есть одно и то же «я». [конец цитаты]




> Там же говорится, что вечное не имеет начала.


Что-то я не нашёл там такого. Но в любом случае - это концепция вечного, а не его определение.




> Что касается Библии, то там не написано, что душа вечна. Не написано и всё. Хоть головой об стену бейся. Подробнее и не скажешь. А концепций у христиан за последние две тысячи лет выдумано довольно много. Раньше вот на кострах сжигали. Бывало, что запрещали мыться, иметь зеркала и читать Библию. А теперь есть даже какой-то святой, официально назначенный Папой Римским покровителем интернета.


Я головой биться не буду, так как у христиан, очевидно, есть концепция вечности. Откуда они её выводят, если в Библии нет - вот об этом и можно было рассказать. Но если вам это неинтересно или неприятно, так и бог с ним.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Господа, господа, давайте о христианских концепциях в другой теме. Очень прошу.


О, простите за оффтоп.



> Также, да, я согласен со многими, что вопросы глупые. Но вот лично мне самому они тоже интересны. Быть может, я пока не очень умён, что поделать, не всем же быть гениями


Что вопросы глупые - это ничего, хуже когда ответы глупые и агрессивные  :cry:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не всегда есть смысл отвечать на все вопросы. В данном случае, очевидно, что то, что известно сейчас как "христианское" богословие, сильно проигрывает Шримад Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гите и другим писаниям Гаудия Вайшнавизма  с точки зрения полноты трансцендентного знания. Поэтому они пытаются цепляться за какие-то мелочи, чтобы сеять сомнения. Но если с таким же подходом (докапываясь до мелочей)  разобрать Библию, особенно Ветхий Завет, то им будет не до смеха. Уже кстати регулярно это делают разные люди. 

При этом все претензии этой активистки просто смешны.

----------


## Ivan85

> Не всегда есть смысл отвечать на все вопросы. В данном случае, очевидно, что то, что известно сейчас как "христианское" богословие, сильно проигрывает Шримад Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гите и другим писаниям Гаудия Вайшнавизма  с точки зрения полноты трансцендентного знания.


Знаете при том, что я с Вами тут полностью согласен, мне почему-то кажется что такие заявления, делаемые публично не вполне что ли политкорректны. Каждый уверен в превосходстве своей традиции. Заявляя во всеуслышание, что кто-то нам проигрывает мне кажется мы уподобляемся этой гражданке, с подачи которой эта тема и открыта. Хотя, конечно, я могу и ошибаться.




> При этом все претензии этой активистки просто смешны.


И снова соглашусь. Смешны. Нам смешны. Но у меня есть знакомые, которым они могут смешными не показаться, а сам я по крайней мере со всеми этими претензиями не справляюсь, потому тему и открыл. Если я скажу своим знакомым, "а это всё глупости и ерунда", а у христиан "косяков" ещё больше", боюсь, выводы они сделают не в нашу пользу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Знаете при том, что я с Вами тут полностью согласен, мне почему-то кажется что такие заявления, делаемые публично не вполне что ли политкорректны. Каждый уверен в превосходстве своей традиции. Заявляя во всеуслышание, что кто-то нам проигрывает мне кажется мы уподобляемся этой гражданке, с подачи которой эта тема и открыта. Хотя, конечно, я могу и ошибаться.
> 
> И снова соглашусь. Смешны. Нам смешны. Но у меня есть знакомые, которым они могут смешными не показаться, а сам я по крайней мере со всеми этими претензиями не справляюсь, потому тему и открыл. Если я скажу своим знакомым, "а это всё глупости и ерунда", а у христиан "косяков" ещё больше", боюсь, выводы они сделают не в нашу пользу.


Это просто факт. Любой здравомыслящий человек, сравнив писания других традиций с Ведическими писаниями, может сам убедиться, что Ведические писания содержат максимально полное знание о душе, Боге и т.д. Есть словарь на 100.000 слов и словарь на 5.000 слов. То, что словарь на 100.000 слов очевидно содержит гораздо больше информации, чем словарь на 5.000 слов, не является оскорблением по отношению к словарю на 5.000 слов.

----------


## Ivan85

> Это просто факт. Любой здравомыслящий человек, сравнив писания других традиций с Ведическими писаниями, может сам убедиться, что Ведические писания содержат максимально полное знание о душе, Боге и т.д. Есть словарь на 100.000 слов и словарь на 5.000 слов. То, что словарь на 100.000 слов очевидно содержит гораздо больше информации, чем словарь на 5.000 слов, не является оскорблением по отношению к словарю на 5.000 слов.


Возможно. Не буду спорить.

----------


## Aniruddha das

А по поводу вопросов к Библии, вот например: http://ru-antireligion.livejournal.com/5151002.html

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Определение вечности от Шрилы Прабхупады из Введения к Бхагавад-Гите:

"Объясняя значение слова санатана, Шрипада Рамануджачарья говорил, что санатана - это «то, что не имеет ни начала, ни конца». Поэтому когда мы говорим о санатана-дхарме, то, опираясь на авторитет Шрипады Рамануджачарьи, должны исходить из того, что у нее нет ни начала, ни конца."

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Определение вечности от Шрилы Прабхупады из Введения к Бхагавад-Гите:
> 
> "Объясняя значение слова санатана, Шрипада Рамануджачарья говорил, что санатана - это «то, что не имеет ни начала, ни конца». Поэтому когда мы говорим о санатана-дхарме, то, опираясь на авторитет Шрипады Рамануджачарьи, должны исходить из того, что у нее нет ни начала, ни конца."


Да, в этом смысле христианская концепция возникновения душ иная - у них нет конца - они бессмертны - но у них есть начало - все они возникают перед рождением.

----------


## bhakta Roman

Вечность она и есть вечность. У нее нет ни начала ни конца

----------


## Gangaram-d

Некоторые вопросы - действительно острые. Но большинство все же, извините - тупые.
Какой смысл разбирать, какие черви кусают в уторбе? 
Ну, понятно, может Вам интересно, любопытство удовлетворить.
Но чтобы это кого то убедило.... Что то не верится.
Я давно махнул рукой, и опираюсь в спорах (ежели кто упрямый попадается) не на шастры, а на ньяю.
Закорачиваешь человека на собственные убеждения - он и присмиряется.
А шастры использую лично для себя. Развития смирения, терпения и расширения кругозора.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Некоторые вопросы - действительно острые. Но большинство все же, извините - тупые.
> Какой смысл разбирать, какие черви кусают в уторбе? 
> Ну, понятно, может Вам интересно, любопытство удовлетворить.
> Но чтобы это кого то убедило.... Что то не верится.
> Я давно махнул рукой, и опираюсь в спорах (ежели кто упрямый попадается) не на шастры, а на ньяю.
> Закорачиваешь человека на собственные убеждения - он и присмиряется.
> А шастры использую лично для себя. Развития смирения, терпения и расширения кругозора.


а можно пару примеров про закорачивание через ньяю  из Вашего личного опыта -что бы потом это применять в жизни ?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а можно пару примеров про закорачивание через ньяю  из Вашего личного опыта -что бы потом это применять в жизни ?


человека уже год на форуме нет...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

у вайшнавов есть огромное преимущество -они точно знают что они вечны - их никто и никогда не создавал - а вот христиане будут в постоянном сомнении ведь если Яхве вдруг ни с того ни с сего решил их создать  тем более весьма хаотично -от эскимосов и пигмеев до норманов - то вполне может и уничтожить потом -поди проверь так это или нет !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> у вайшнавов есть огромное преимущество -они точно знают что они вечны - их никто и никогда не создавал - а вот христиане будут в постоянном сомнении


Да, вайшнавы были искренни в своих желаниях вспомнить о Кришне и получили это Знание от Него.
И христиане, когда захотят, получат это Знание. Дело не в принадлежности, а в искренности. Кришна равно относится ко всем живым существам.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

я хотел сказать что даже чисто теоретически представить что Кришна захочет уничтожить дживу то это в принципе не возможно а вот по представлениям христианства  получается что Яхве может уничтожить  так как душа это некое соединение  некое образование которое в принципе может быть как бы разобрано  как конструктор и того кто умудрился ее собрать хватит сил что бы и разобрать -вот им и приходится жить в надежде что их не захотять разобрать и у них есть только некое обещание что не буду мол вас разбирать

----------


## Hanna

Да, душа вечна, но этого не видно, поэтому отрицается как не прощупаное опытом.
Вот, например, алкаш, бомж, страшный вонючий сегодня по истечении времени может превратиться в смиренного отшельника, то, что работать станет в офисе - это уже слишком...но наоборот бывает даже очень...
Не знаю какой пример привести, но даже в одной жизни есть такие большие перевоплощения как физические так и ментальные...
между рождениями одной и той же души тоже происходит эволюция и деградация, что нельзя сказать что это таже самая душа, поэтому буддисты вместо души используют термин - "поток сознания", а душу вечную отрицают, что тоже непонятно...термин заменили = значит души нет?
манипуляции какие то...

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

И охота Вам, Валерий Олегович, спекулировать о представлениях христиан!
Нет у них никакого *четкого* представления о душе, туман один.
Думаю, уничтоженными они быть не боятся. У них же в рай или ад *навеки вечные*  :smilies: 

и про буддистов тоже:
лично мне - НЕИНТЕРЕСНО

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Душа вечна не потому, что Господь не имеет возможности её уничтожить, а потому, что он этого никогда не будет делать.Тоже самое с падением души.Она ввсегда может упасть, но однажды достигнув Вайкунтхи, уже не упадёт.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> И охота Вам, Валерий Олегович, спекулировать о представлениях христиан!
> Нет у них никакого *четкого* представления о душе, туман один.
> Думаю, уничтоженными они быть не боятся. У них же в рай или ад *навеки вечные* 
> 
> и про буддистов тоже:
> лично мне - НЕИНТЕРЕСНО


спекуляции про христианство - любимое хобби почти всех российский кришнаитов

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> спекуляции про христианство - любимое хобби почти всех российский кришнаитов


Ну вот, значит прервём этот порочный круг :yahoo:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

спекуляции на любимую тему это психологически необходимо как выпустить пар как футболистов покритиковал и вроде легче

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> спекуляции на любимую тему это психологически необходимо как выпустить пар как футболистов покритиковал и вроде легче


Спекуляции приводят только к потере энергии.

Где-то я потеряла замечательную цитату (кажется Бхактивенода Тхакура), что полезны филосовские рассуждения, не противоречащие сиддханте (конечной Истине).

В общем, надо учиться всё подтверждать авторитетными цитатами, тогда это принесёт всем пользу :smilies:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

видимо под словом спекуляция мы с Вами имеем в виду разные понятия -для меня это необходимая осведомленность про другие конфессии в пределах досягаемости разума что бы четко знать почему я кришнаит а не буддист например а то что Вы пишите это для уровня парамахамс и я на этот уровень смотрю как альпинист смотрит у подножия эльбруса на его вершину

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> видимо под словом спекуляция мы с Вами имеем в виду разные понятия -для меня это необходимая осведомленность про другие конфессии в пределах досягаемости разума что бы четко знать


Да, мы подразумеваем разные вещи. Вот из словаря: "*Спекуляция* (от лат. speculatio — выслеживание, высматривание) — в философии это отвлечённое рассуждение, тип теоретического знания, которое выводится без обращения к опыту («спекулятивное суждение»)
*Спекулировать* (о чём-либо, по какому-либо поводу, на какую-либо тему) — отвлечённо рассуждать. Отсюда спекулятивный в значении «умозрительный»

А то, что вы описали-это, скорее, проявление интереса, любопытство и т.п. Это полезно, конечно :smilies:

----------

